# Wine on a tight budget



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

I am going to start another 2 batches of the cocentrates probably
tomorrow. One is a Dole Orange, Strawberry, Banana and the other
is the Welches Concord Grape. Both will be 3 gallon batches.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 29, 2006)

They sure sound good to me!
*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2006)

Well,,if I had drank ash much wine ashh you did taday Jhone it would prolly *"sond"* good to me too


----------



## Joanie (Oct 29, 2006)

I have NO idea what you're talking about, Waldo.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry Joan.......Just couldn't resist it


----------



## Joanie (Oct 29, 2006)

Just know...you're fair game now!





And disregard the "Edited by..." thing. Pay no attention to the man behund the curtain!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww thats cheating now Joan


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay so I could'nt wait. Is there a forum for Winemakers Anonymous.




I added 2 lbs. of honey to the Welches Concord so I guess that's now a
melomel. Tha Dole Orange, Strawberry, Banana was so godd I could'nt
resist snagging a gulp. I brought both bathes to a starting SG of 1.083.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 29, 2006)

Wade, 


Keep us posted on the wines. I'm at a point in my career were high dollar kits are out of the question and low cost alternative country wines are the best I can do. 


Have you tried the welches (walmart brand works too) white grape/peach? This has become my FAVORITE wine so far, and very cheap! I used 10 each 1/2 gallon Walmart white grape/peach and added 4 cans of Welches frozen concentrate. The peach flavor and noseis like fresh peaches! Out of the 30 bottles, I'm down to 4 bottles after drinking and giving it out to friends. 


Another option that is reasonably cheap is the Oregon canned fruit wines! Walmart carries them as well as my on base commisary (I'm military). I've made blackberry and plum from these canned fruit. The blackberry was a port and I've not tried it yet and the plum is in the carboy as we speak.


I've learned that you don't have to put out a fortune to make a very drinkable country wine. Some are so good you don't want to share



.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. You know I have a Walmart down the road and shop
there often but never even thought of looking for these. Its not a
super Walmart but it does have a little freezer section so I'm sure
they'll have the frozen concentrates.


----------



## pkcook (Oct 29, 2006)

The Wally World near my home is a super wally and it has everything. I am making most of my country wine from concentrate these days. The raspberry, concord, and cherry that I've done recently have been done by concentrate.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2006)

These sound delicious, I'll be trying them all surely.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I picked up 5 gals of whitegrape/blueberry/kiwi juice,4 white grape frozen concentration tubes, 1 gal of spring water, and 2 bananas tonite. Just ordered the other stuff I need from George. Going to start this this week sometime.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like a cheap good drinking time to me.


----------



## linda0210 (Oct 30, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Another option that is reasonably cheap is the Oregon canned fruit wines! Walmart carries them as well as my on base commisary (I'm military). I've made blackberry and plum from these canned fruit. The blackberry was a port and I've not tried it yet and the plum is in the carboy as we speak.




pkcook, do you mean that Walmart carries the Oregon purees? Never thought to look there....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2006)

I think they carry the Oregon fruit in cans, the ones you would top a cheesecake with.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks great....what's cookin'...???
Got to look at that fruit stuff at Super Wally....would be interesting to throw some puree in with some apple wine.
Some friends went wine tasting and liked some apple/blueberry....they ordered a gallon blueberry puree and added it to their apple....will be interesting to see how it turns out....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are the two I started the other day. I'm having a lot of problems
posting pictures all the sudden even though they're small enough. They
were resized using the Microsoft program that Masta posted which works
great. Anyone got any ideas. One of them that I cant post even by
itself is 53.7 kb's.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 1, 2006)

What happens when you try to Post a photo...I still have problems...but can live with it...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2006)

I can upload them but when I go to post them I get an error,invalid
path message. Masta is working on this right now so if this is your
problem also, let him or me know and he or I will post the thr
resolution.


----------



## masta (Nov 1, 2006)

I talked to Wade over the phone and he sent me info on his issue and it appears it could be an invalid character in the file name that is trying to be posted. 


Wade please copy the name of the Dole picture or other one you are trying to post and get the error message andI believe it will contain a character that the forum does notlike.


Forexamplesymbols like ' () and others.


On more troubleshooting it looks like it could be more of an issue on where the picture is located on the hard drive and MapPath doesn't like a character for the upload and is causing the issue.



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## OGrav (Nov 1, 2006)

pkcook said:


> The Wally World near my home is a super wally and it has everything. I am making most of my country wine from concentrate these days. The raspberry, concord, and cherry that I've done recently have been done by concentrate.




WadeWade and pkcook, are the recipes for these "tight budget" wines forthcoming? I just started a Ocean Spray grape juice, cranberry etc mix myself. Pkcook, I'm up at Langley, you mentioned you were military.
LT


----------



## Bill (Nov 3, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Wade,
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on the wines. I'm at a point in my career were high dollar kits are out of the question and low cost alternative country wines are the best I can do.
> ...


----------



## Bill (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi PKcook:


I was into Wal-Mart today for some frozen juice and I didn't see 


the Oregon canned fruit wine. What section did you see it in?
Thanks Bill


----------



## Wade E (Nov 3, 2006)

It is not going to be fruit wine base. I think what PK was talking
about was the canned friut for topping off a cheesecake or pie filling
and it will not be frozen. They do sell concentrates like Welches
though in their brand name. It might only be in a super Walmart as I
have not checked yet. As far as the Oregon fruits go. Any grocery store
should sell this as it is what a lot of people use to make pies.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 3, 2006)

OGrav. I only post recipes once I have tasted them and they are good. I
wouldnt want every one buying this stuff and copying my recipe just to
find out that we all have gallons of crap fermenting. If it comes out
good I will post the recipe. Its still bubbling away although my
Welches Niagara is done fermenting and in its natural clearing stage.
So maybe soon I'll be posting that one although that is definetely not
an original. Just about everyone has made this one before with success
and theres probably a few recipes out there. Try Jack Kellers website
if you can not find it here.


----------



## Bill (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks wade:
I don't think that is what pkcook had in mind, I never heard of Oregon
canned fruit wine maybe it is aready make up in the dept.
bill


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2006)

Go to Oregon fruits.com



*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

Anxious to see how your wine turns out using the canned fruit...Would love to try apple with some blueberry.
Think as long as it is pure fruit in juice and not pie filling with corn starch and sugar added to make it a pie filling, it should work fine.
I went towww.oregonfruit.comand it sure looks like the same company makes the purees for winemaking....guess the seeds are removed in the puree.
Keep us posted on how your wines turn out and then post your recipe....*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

Linda0210,


The Walmart near my home carries the canned Oregon fruit. I've seen Red Raspberry, Plum, Pie Cherry, and Blackberry. Are are packed in natural juices. 


I have used liquid concentrated Cherry, Raspberry, and the Concordjuices from this site: http://www.brownwoodacres.com/. I have been extremely pleased with the results. With both the Cherry and Raspberry wines I added some of the canned Oregon fruit to the primary. The concentrate really adds a "punch" of flavor after fermentation is complete and you are ready to back sweeten some. A Cherry wine did cloud a bit, but now that I've used Super-Kleer KC, I'll try it again.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

OGrav, 


I'm stationed at Wright-Patt. I'm getting ready to retire soon and will likely stay around here if the job hunting pans out.


I'll dig around and find the recipes. I am a tinkerer (is that a word?) with recipes. I start with a recipe and add what I think may enhance it. Some works, others don't



.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

Bill said:


> Hi PKcook:
> 
> 
> I was into Wal-Mart today for some frozen juice and I didn't see
> ...




The Walmart near here stocks them in the isle with all the other canned fruit (top shelf here), and they run about $2 a can.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Go to Oregon fruits.com




That's the stuff Wade. They do add some sugar to the fruit, but this is the best canned fruit that I have tasted.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 4, 2006)

pkcook said:


> OGrav,
> 
> 
> I'll dig around and find the recipes. I am a tinkerer (is that a word?) with recipes.


I think the word is just tinker. Don't need the additional er on the end. But your version is far more fun to say! Everyone try it tonight after having some wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> pkcook said:
> 
> 
> > OGrav,
> ...



Then....what do you call a person who 'tinkers'?????


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

NW,


That was my angle



! I've only had one cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

pkcook said:


> NW,
> 
> That was my angle
> 
> ...



I remember some rhyme about a Tinker a Tailor and a Candlestick Maker...but that's all I can remember... I do remember some things....duh!!!'



Maybe it was a Butcher, a Baker and a Candlestick Maker....¿¿¿¿
Been up since 4 AM getting the hubby off to his deer stand....burrr!!! I am happy in the warm house... *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

But when the smell of thatvenison roast is wafting thru the house, it will have been worth it all! *Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## Waldo (Nov 4, 2006)

It was , "The Barber and the Baker and the Candle Stick maker" you were obviously thinking about , "Tinker , Tinker, Little Star"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

Ahhh...yes...it was Tinker, Tinker little star....I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2006)

This is a picture that should have been in the very beginning when I started these 2 new batches. Masta and I have been trying to figure out why it wouldnt upload before and now it does. Havent changed anything and tried several times but at least I got it in.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Ahhh...yes...it was Tinker, Tinker little star....I'll drink to that!!!




Would that be Tinkler, Tinkler little wino?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 4, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh...yes...it was Tinker, Tinker little star....I'll drink to that!!!
> ...



Ahhh...Stinker, Stinker...little thinker....I'll drink to that!!!!


----------



## pkcook (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Bill (Nov 4, 2006)

pkcook said:


> wadewade said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Oregon fruits.com
> ...


----------



## Bill (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks pecook I will look the next time I am in Wal-Mart
Bill


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 5, 2006)

Bill said:


> pkcook said:
> 
> 
> > wadewade said:
> ...



Blackberry Wine is one of the best wines we've made....Wonderful full bodied wine...great flavor...
We had awesome patches of them growing wild where we lived before....now have no access to any...
So...how many can's do you think you'd need to make a 5 gallon batch?????Or would it be more economical to buy some concentrate/puree from Fine Vine Wines....???? Seems the puree has no seeds to deal with.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2006)

I was going to ask that same question NW because that sounds good and I
believe the Vintners Harvest wine base is about 35 bucks.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 5, 2006)

On all the wines I've made from the Oregon fruit, I've always used 4 cans per gallon.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Pk. I'll have to check it out and see if it adds up right to my
budget. You know see if it makes more sense to buy the can of Vintners
that I can make 6 gallons out of for about 34 bucks.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 6, 2006)

Wade, 


I think you will find out that the larger cans will prove to be cheapest, but if you had to add shipping cost that might make it close. Also, I don't think the small cans have thevariety that the larger cans (made for wine making purposes).


One nice thing about the small cans is the opportunity to break up the purchases over a longer period of time. I would pick up a couple or three cans of Red Raspberry each time I shopped and I didn't really notice it. My good wife is not pleased in the least with this hobby, so small purchases are better



.

*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2006)

I hear you there. She sure likes to drink the wine once its made though.


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 22, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Have you tried the welches (walmart brand works too) white grape/peach? This has become my FAVORITE wine so far, and very cheap! I used 10 each 1/2 gallon Walmart white grape/peach and added 4 cans of Welches frozen concentrate. The peach flavor and noseis like fresh peaches! Out of the 30 bottles, I'm down to 4 bottles after drinking and giving it out to friends.
> 
> 
> Another option that is reasonably cheap is the Oregon canned fruit wines! Walmart carries them as well as my on base commisary (I'm military). I've made blackberry and plum from these canned fruit. The blackberry was a port and I've not tried it yet and the plum is in the carboy as we speak.




Would you be willing to share your recipe ? What SG do you start with? What yeast do you use? Thanks*Edited by: dizzy *


----------



## Coaster (Nov 22, 2006)

I used AAAStinkies Welch's recipe and pkcooks recipe to come up with this combination


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2196


It tastes good so far but it's still in secondary feremntation.


----------



## Bill (Nov 22, 2006)

dizzy said:


> pkcook said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the welches (walmart brand works too) white grape/peach? This has become my FAVORITE wine so far, and very cheap! I used 10 each 1/2 gallon Walmart white grape/peach and added 4 cans of Welches frozen concentrate. The peach flavor and noseis like fresh peaches! Out of the 30 bottles, I'm down to 4 bottles after drinking and giving it out to friends.
> ...


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I picked up 7 (3.5 gallons ) of the Sam's Choice white grape/peach In Dothan yesterday. That was all they had. I need to check the WalMart here to see if I can find some more. They didn't have the Oregon canned fruits, They had Great Value and Lucky Leaf . I'll check the one local to me tomorrow. I don't think I'm going to be able to locate it in the South. 


Bill, I was asking for the SG , and Yeast myself. I had just quoted a post. *Originally posted by pkcook

*


But, I can answer one of your questions, The White Grape/ Peach is on the Juice Isle. Look for Sam's Choice, It should be right next to the Welches.



*Edited by: dizzy *


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

They also had a White Grape / Cherry . I may try that in the future. I only have five carboys, and they are all full right now, with kit wines. I'm planing for the future  . *Edited by: dizzy *


----------



## Bill (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks dizzt
Bill


----------



## redderthebetter (Nov 24, 2006)

Keeping with the topis of wine on a budget, toady i got 7 1/2 pounds of sweet plums for $3 at the farmers market. here.I live near St. Louis and thought I would give the market a check. Now that I see what a bargain i can get, I will definitely be making a few runs ther next spring and summer. I can't wait till strawberries come in. with 7.5 pounds i am going to make a 2 gal batch, augmented with dark raisins. I will be looking at about $7 for 2 gallons.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2006)

Now thats a nice budget. Great find there Redder!


----------



## pkcook (Nov 27, 2006)

dizzy said:


> pkcook said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried the welches (walmart brand works too) white grape/peach? This has become my FAVORITE wine so far, and very cheap! I used 10 each 1/2 gallon Walmart white grape/peach and added 4 cans of Welches frozen concentrate. The peach flavor and noseis like fresh peaches! Out of the 30 bottles, I'm down to 4 bottles after drinking and giving it out to friends.
> ...




Dizzy,


Sorry for the delay in reply. Hear is the recipe that I used for my peach and everyone that has tried it loved it. I made 6 gallons and sweetened it in three different varieties: I left 5 bottles dry (this was OK, I prefer it at least off-dry), 10 bottles semi-sweet, and 15 bottles dessert style:


5-Gallons (10ea1/2 gal bottles Walmart brand) White Grape/Peach
4-11.5oz cans of Welches frozen White Grape/Peach concentrate(Note: Aldi carries there brand of this for $.99)
10 tsp-Acid Blend
6 tsp-pectic enzyme
6 tsp-yeast nutrient
6-campden tablets (optional, I didn't add till after first rack)


The 4 cans of concentrate really added the peach flavor to the wine. I had made a gallon of this and didn't use any frozen concentrate and did a taste test side by side and there was no comparison. The wine with concentrate added had an incredible nose and the flavor was very peach intense!


I didn't test the acid and would do that on my next batch. I did it by taste and it was fine.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 27, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I used Red Star Premier Cuvee yeast on that batch and my SG started at 1.100. I'd lower that to 1.085-1.090 if I made it again. I'm finding that the higher alcohol level doesn't mean better wine!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with that. I tend to keep it around 1.080 now.


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you, I have to buy 3 more bottles of the juice and the concentrate. I'll try and pick those up tomorrow and start it. I should have an empty carboy by the weekend, to be able to transfer it to. I have the Red Star Premier Cuvee, and Lavin 1116.I wanted to try the later with this, but willuse theRed Star.I'll start it @1.090 .Thanks again !<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>*Edited by: dizzy *


----------



## pkcook (Nov 28, 2006)

dizzy,


If you prefer the 1116, go for it. I chose the Cuvee for the low foam it produces. My primary was very full and I didn't want an eruption




!


----------



## daveb50 (Nov 28, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Forgot to mention that I used Red Star Premier Cuvee yeast on that batch and my SG started at 1.100. I'd lower that to 1.085-1.090 if I made it again. I'm finding that the higher alcohol level doesn't mean better wine!




I made a gallon of Cranberry wine from canned whole Cranberry this year. Starting SG was 1.080, the finished wine is wonderful at 9 months. My Banana that started at 1.100 is still way too hot at 9 months. I believe the lower alcohol level makes for a better balance of flavor.
Dave


----------



## pkcook (Nov 29, 2006)

I think most people starting off making wine opt for the higher alcohol wine with the idea of "more is better!" Some delicate flavored wines like a cranberry or peach would fair much better with a lower alcohol content to allow the flavor to come thru.


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I started the white grape/ peach @ 1.090. I pitched the Red Star and it never took off ??? So I made a starter last night with the 1116. It is going nuts now ! A steady stream of bubbles through the air loc.  I used around 5.5 gallons of juice,4 cans of concentrate. It only took 4.5 cups of sugar to bring it to 1.090. *Edited by: dizzy *


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 29, 2006)

using 2 diffrent yeasts in the same must does it hurt it or will it make it dry???


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2006)

The stronger strain of yeast will take over but I dont think it will hurt anything.


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 29, 2006)

The Red Star didn't take It must have been dead. I'm Sure the 1116 is the only yeast @ work. If there is any red star in there it won't hurt . The must can only ferment so much.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 29, 2006)

Dizzy,


Glad to hear the must started fermenting. I believe you will be pleased with this wine. I didn't use an acid tester on mine, but you should. Good luck!


----------



## OGrav (Dec 3, 2006)

Haveyou evertried holding back a can and adding when it goes into secondary? I wonder if this would help the flavor in the long haul.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

If your starting SG was were you wanted to be than adding that can
might make it hot or you might end up with a sweet wine if your yeast
peters out early. Sorry Peter!


----------



## pkcook (Dec 3, 2006)

OGrav,


As Wade mentioned, as long as fermentation is ongoing adding additional concentrate (mostly sugar) will just raise the alcohol level (most wine yeasts will take a wine to dry at 1.080-90. You will get additional flavor, but higher alcohol as well. That is why I add the additionaly concentrate in the primary; the sugar in the extra concentrate canbe compensated for in the total SG (just add less sugar) and the flavor is boosted and thealcohol is kept at a reasonable level.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep, extra alcohol. I added three cans to five gal and ended up raising it 10/11 points and another percent abv. Not unexpected, but something to be aware of; especially if you're using a weaker yeast as you mentioned. On the other hand, somone wanting a really dry wine wouldn't want to boost flavor after fermentation with concentrate either. Always a trade off. The wines I have made so far have been in the 13-14.5% range. I think I would like totry a split batch with the same amount of fruit to see how the flavor is affected with different alcohol levels.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

If done the wine will have to age alot longer to mellow out.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2007)

Finally opened up a bottle of the Dole Orange Strawberry Banana and its pretty good. Not the super flavors I was hoping for but as usual I wish I made more than a 1 gallon batch. This is why I just refuse to make these small batches anymore cause I still prefer this wine to most whites I would buy in a store but then again I never spend more then $15 on a bottle of wine!


----------



## stormbringer (Sep 6, 2007)

What is your recipee for the one gallon batch and how longdid it age after bottling?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill try and locate it as I might have lost it during a computer crash last year. I never posted it cause I never tried it until now. I started it int Oct. 2006 and havent touched it till now!

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 7, 2007)

Concord Wine with Welch's frozen grape concentrate makes a decent wine at less than $1 per bottle. But I would definitely add oak, otherwise the wine can be flabby and bland. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 7, 2007)

I have made several batches of Welch's 100% Concord Concentrate (not the cocktail juice) with 12 cans in 5 gallons. I do not find the wine flabby in taste at all and have seen no need to oak. In fact, the wine is somewhat tart when young but makes a very fine wine when aged 1 year. My wife and I are not wine conisseurs by any means but we prefer this wine to any other--so do our friends. We have shared many bottles and it is always well-received.


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't mean to imply that unoaked Concord is not pleasing. However, I split a batch of Concord wine. On one, I used oak, on the other I did not. The one with the oak has more body, more complexity and is better. The unoaked version tastes like a glass of Welch's grape juice with alcohol. It is very easy to drink, but not nearly as complex. Now if I did not have the comparison, I probably would still be very pleased with the unoaked version. But based on this study, I'll always use oak. Of course, personal preferences are a factor and what I like, someone else might not like. I like bold, oaked red wines. Thus, I add oak to many of my fruit wines, like blueberry and blackberry, and make them more like a good red table wine rather than a sweet country wine. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 7, 2007)

I also added oak to my Welch's Concord frozen concentrate wines....I also added 2 bottles of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate...the last batch I added 2 vanilla beans to the primary...it was the best batch so far.


Now I am kind of overrun with fruit juices, so am making fruit wines...I add the above ingredients to most of the fruit wines and end up with a nice red wine with fruit flavors...I recently added a few roasted peppercorns to the primary....I didn't really taste the pepper...It was just a really good wine.


I agree...add some oak and then try adding other things to a batch...variety is the spice of life.


----------



## stormbringer (Sep 7, 2007)

pkcook said:


> Sorry for the delay in reply. Hear is the recipe that I used for my peach and everyone that has tried it loved it. I made 6 gallons and sweetened it in three different varieties: I left 5 bottles dry (this was OK, I prefer it at least off-dry), 10 bottles semi-sweet, and 15 bottles dessert style:




I am new to making fruit wines. Can anyone explain how I would adjust the recipe(in 3 seperate batches) for dry, semi-sweet, and dessert style?


Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2007)

You should ferment dry all of them and sweeten back after stabilizing with potassium sorbate and potassium metabisulfite. To do this you couid add juice or a sugar syrup. A sugar syrup is twice the sugar as water boiled together to make a syrup then slowly added to a stabilized wine to taste, some more than others. This will bring forward some of the lost fruit flavor but be careful not to oversweeten and remember that sweetness will come back a little with time to as the wine smooths out.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2007)

Stormbringer, I just looked for the Dole recipe and it must be 1 of the ones I lost due to a crash ut Im sure it was 3 cans to a gallon and 2 tsp. acid blend but would check that with a titrate tester and sugar to no more than a 1.085 starting SG. 1 tsp yeast nutrient ans 1/2 tsp yeast energizer and 1 sachet of yeast. I think I used Red Star Cotes Des Blanc for my batch.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been playing around with the juice wines,and made a gallon of old orchard concord with 3 cans of frozen,and 1 tsp of tartaric,1/4 tsp of tannin,tsp of DAP,and RC-212.The starting sg was 1075.I added no sugar.
I fermented it dry,and back sweetened it to 1004sg.Man its good! the tannin gave it the extra bite it was missing.
I started another one{3 gallon}and used 9 cans of grape,3 cans of old orchard cranberry,3 tsps of tartaric,3/4 tsp of tannin,3 tsps of DAP,and RC-212 with no sugar added.The starting sg was 1095.
I will post the results when its done.I also have 3 gallons of cranberry going with 12 cans of juice.
I will let you all know how it turns out.
lockdude


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds good lockdude! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mike1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Are wines made from concentrates like welches early drinkers, or do they need lots of time to mellow out?


Mike


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 4, 2007)

*Just about everythingis better with age.* However, the wines I've made from concentrated fruit juices, if I finish them sweet, don't seem to need *too* much time in the bottle after the carboy. Keep in mind that I bulk age.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 4, 2007)

They are early drinkers,but do get better with age.There cheap to make,and if you get a good balance of acid,tannins,and flavors,and backsweeten just enough to bring out more fruit flavors,there good!
I have been making the old welchs recipe for years,and thought it was time to try to improve it.So far so good.I am making these with more juice,and little or no sugar so they have more flavor.If you can get the acid,and tannins balanced with the amount of flavor,And use the right yeast,there really good for juice wines.I am determined to work up some better recipes with these juices,and when I think I have got it right,I will post them,and get some 2nd openions.The ones I am making have lots of flavor,and dont taste thin at all.I am keeping them just off of dry.
lockdude


----------



## lockdude (Oct 10, 2007)

Well,I racked the 3 gallons of cranberry with 12 cans of frozen juice,and no sugar last night,and had a taste.It has as much flavor as unfermented cranberry juice!It was nice and dry,and had no off flavors,just LOTS OF CRANBERRY flavor.If you like cranberry juice,this one is a home run.
For the record,this is what I used.
7 cans of old orchard frozen cranberry
5 cans of linders frozen cranberry{100%}
1 pack of RC-212
3 tsps of tartaric acid
3/4 tsp of tannin
1 Tsp of DAP
1/8 Tsp of ferment-k
1 Tsp bentonite/in a slurry
The starting SG was 1100
I am really suprized at how much flavor it has.
Lockdude


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 10, 2007)

That sound like it would have loads of flavor. 


How dry do you think it will get??? Or, are you going for a sweet, semi-sweet wine?


The Linders frozen juices are hard to find, I finally found some when I was making a cherry wine...more expensive but 100% juices...where the Old Orchard is mixed with apple and Welch's with white grape....so nice to get the real deal.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 10, 2007)

It is bone dry,as of last night when I tasted it.I didnt check the SG yet,but it was probably 0998.I will backsweeten it just a little to bring out the fruitiness more.Probably to 1004SG.It will be just off of dry.Its pretty clear now,and I will leave it for another week or so,to finish,then stablize and filter,and backsweeten.Its tart,but not unplesent.The tannin,and acid are balanced pretty good.
The linders juice was from schuncks/walgreens on sale for $5 for 5.
I got the old orchard from walmart for 89.cents a can.
Ive got about $12 bucks invested in it.
lockdude


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool...the all juice cherry and cranberry I saw was $4.89 for a 12 oz can....Hope you bought a bunch at that price.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the regular price was$1.79 a can.It said 100% cranberry,from concentrate.
Im going to try a 1 gallon of old orchard apple/cherry with 4 cans,and the same amounts of acid,and tannin.They are thawing out now.I will have to see what the sg is with 4 cans of this stuff,because it might be different.
I like not having to add sugar,but will if I have to.They all should be 12% so they will keep good.
lockdude


----------



## Mike1 (Oct 10, 2007)

lockdude, I'm thinking about making a concord with some frozen blueberries. I was thinking about using 6 cans of frozen grape juice concentrate and 3 lbs of frozen blueberries for a 3 gallon batch. Do you think that's enough concentrate and berries to produce a flavorful wine, or do you think it will be thin? Also, what yeast would you recommend?


Mike


----------



## lockdude (Oct 10, 2007)

It will probably be ok but you might want to use more blueberrys to make it more balanced.I dont think it would be thin.I have been using RC-212,and pastuer red with real good results.The 1122 lalvin works good,but I think the other two give it more of a wine flavor so it doesnt taste as much like juice wine.Im no expert on the subject,but have been trying to make some of these with more flavor,and balance,and tannins.
The ones I have made so far have been really flavorful,and rich,and almost dry.I started another gallon batch tonight with 4 cans of old orchard apple/cherry,and a little sugar to get the sg to 1100.
lockdude


----------



## lockdude (Oct 25, 2007)

Update on the cheap-o wines.The 3 gallons of cranberry is done,and has been stabilized,and backsweetened to 1012sg.It sounds high,but it has so much flavor and tartness that it took more to balance it out.Its really good.The other 3 gallon batch with 9 cans of concord,and 3 cans of cranberry is also done,and has been backsweetened to 1010sg.It has loads of flavor,and took more sugar to balance out because of the extra flavor it has.It is also really good,and is a big improvement over the old 2 cans per gallon recipes.The cranberry tartness just enhances the grape flavor,and is not dominate.
The gallon of apple/cherry is about done,and I will be reporting on it soon.
Tueaday evening I started a 5 gallon batch of cranberry with 19 cans of old orchard frozen cranberry,and 1 pound of sugar.I added 5 tsps of tartaric acid,and a tsp and a 1/4 of tannin,2 tsps of DAP,2 tsps of pectic enzyme,and 1 pack of cotes de blanc.the starting gravity was 1110sg.That puts the alc% at about 15%,and the yeast should die at 13-13.5% so it should have a little sugar left at the end.It will save me the trouble of backsweetening if it works out as planned.
lockdude


----------

